# The mystery around butea superba



## Deleted member 2621 (May 16, 2020)

This plant has kept me up a few nights right now, so Im gonna share what I know with my bros.



First of all: Its called butea superba


Its used in thailand as a common remedy for sexual dysfunction, related to lower sexual hormones for a long time now.


Then - there was a study that showed a man who took it and the checked his DHT levels.



HIS DHT WENT FROM THE NORMAL 200 DHT TO FUCKING FIVE TIMES THE AMOUNT!!!!






As I checked more studies it turns out: The plant possesses phytoandrogens, phytoestrogens and antiestrogen. A crazy mix already if you ask me.


But its getting weirder: The plant lowers testosterone while increasing sex drive - that means, it must activate the 5alpha reductase enzymes, which convert T to DHT. 

Now- that isnt even the weirdest thing yet.... 



I know lots of yall try to inhibit DHT to prevent hair loss, and youd think 5 times the DHT will make your hair drop faster than @Nosecel s panties when he sees Chico, but the opposite seems to be true:


It makes your hair grow stronger, and is used as a hair loss remedy. What the fuck


Im pretty confused right now, also it doesnt seem to lower natural dht production, so is it the next must have for looksmaxxers?
bumpy bump
@Dyorotic2 
@retard 
@PubertyMaxxer 
@BigBiceps 

What do yall think?


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (May 16, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (May 16, 2020)

Hero of the Imperium said:


> Thanks


yeah no problem...


----------



## DrOtaku (May 16, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> View attachment 409463
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its interesting because whenever I use antiandrogens I shed really bad. suppose DHT could not be the issue which would make since considering dht should be highest during adolescence and people don't experience balding till after adolescence unless they have underlying issues. Low testosterone and High testosterone both can cause balding so perhaps people with low T and barely any DHT could use this to stabilize? very confusing


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (May 16, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> its interesting because whenever I use antiandrogens I shed really bad. suppose DHT could not be the issue which would make since considering dht should be highest during adolescence and people don't experience balding till after adolescence unless they have underlying issues. Low testosterone and High testosterone both can cause balding so perhaps people with low T and barely any DHT could use this to stabilize? very confusing


might be an idea! altho the study I read about, the guys were normal dht ( between 200 and 300)

Its a fucking mystery... but whatever receptors this activates, nba players have the show enigma. they are all high t high dht (increases vertical jump) but still only Alex Carus is balding in the entire league


----------



## DrOtaku (May 16, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> might be an idea! altho the study I read about, the guys were normal dht ( between 200 and 300)
> 
> Its a fucking mystery... but whatever receptors this activates, nba players have the show enigma. they are all high t high dht (increases vertical jump) but still only Alex Carus is balding in the entire league


Lebron got a transplant


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (May 16, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> Lebron got a transplant


ah yeah thats true. Still, only very few players seem to have that problem considering they are probably high t high dht


----------



## Elias (May 16, 2020)

Link to buy


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 16, 2020)

Gonna bookmark to bump later if no high IQ users starts a discussion


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 16, 2020)

Just Eat Plant Theory


----------



## randomvanish (May 16, 2020)

too good to be true.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (May 16, 2020)

Elias said:


> Link to buy


chill, im not sure if i recommend this shit yet. Maybe its similar to clomid and the dht is only high on paper without any effects.


I need some high iq nibbas to help me out.

If you wanna experiment, I asked a thai friend so I can get it cheap and straight from the source



https://www.lazada.co.th/products/herbal-one-butea-superba-100-capsules-x-1-bottles-i261414202-s402287957.html?spm=a2o4m.searchlist.list.1.5b225c1etU1D4o&search=1


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 20, 2020)

Bumpity bump bump

some fucking idiot banged on my door and woke me up, then they left Before I could answer


----------



## DrOtaku (May 20, 2020)

I found out that DHT isn't everything that causes hair loss. I know a guy who tested the DHT theory by Injecting large amounts of Testosterone and took it with Dutasteride. His blood work came back with negligible DHT, to low to be recorded, and Super human Testosterone levels. This was a two month study and he was still losing hair with High T and practically no DHT. With this in mind I think we can conclude that DHT is not as much of a problem as the Testosterone is itself and until we can stabilize all of the androgens it's cope. You can also see how Things like Fin and Dut increase Test by 15% and still work. DHT may contribute, but it is definitely not everything. We also know that high levels of Estrogen can be the result of High T and High T causes DHT. An anti Estrogenic compound would neutralize the Estrogen being produced from high T and this plant would also lower Testosterone by increasing its conversion to DHT. With all of that in mind I think we can conclude that in some cases the cause for loss has little to do with DHT and a lot to do with high Estrogen levels that are being produced from High T. Estrogen could be worse than DHT in males. This would all make since because our hormones naturally peak in mid teens on average and balding as a teenager is EXTREMELY rare. 

In summation, I know of two testosterone by products, DHT and Estradiol. Estradiol is an Estrogen and is made in males by aromatizing the Testosterone. If This plants effects are valid we should focus less on DHT through 5AR and more on the aromatization of Testosterone to estradiol.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (May 20, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> I found out that DHT isn't everything that causes hair loss. I know a guy who tested the DHT theory by Injecting large amounts of Testosterone and took it with Dutasteride. His blood work came back with negligible DHT, to low to be recorded, and Super human Testosterone levels. This was a two month study and he was still losing hair with High T and practically no DHT. With this in mind I think we can conclude that DHT is not as much of a problem as the Testosterone is itself and until we can stabilize all of the androgens it's cope. You can also see how Things like Fin and Dut increase Test by 15% and still work. DHT may contribute, but it is definitely not everything. We also know that high levels of Estrogen can be the result of High T and High T causes DHT. An anti Estrogenic compound would neutralize the Estrogen being produced from high T and this plant would also lower Testosterone by increasing its conversion to DHT. With all of that in mind I think we can conclude that in some cases the cause for loss has little to do with DHT and a lot to do with high Estrogen levels that are being produced from High T. Estrogen could be worse than DHT in males. This would all make since because our hormones naturally peak in mid teens on average and balding as a teenager is EXTREMELY rare.
> 
> In summation, I know of two testosterone by products, DHT and Estradiol. Estradiol is an Estrogen and is made in males by aromatizing the Testosterone. If This plants effects are valid we should focus less on DHT through 5AR and more on the aromatization of Testosterone to estradiol.


DHT is massively underrated and its bad effects are exaggerated on here. You need dht for seriousbone growth, alpha menatlity and masculine look


----------



## Ada Mustang (May 30, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (May 30, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Bumo


been taking for a week now. care bout update?


----------



## Ada Mustang (May 30, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> been taking for a week now. care bout update?


I am DHTmaxing, taking creatine and vitamin E

Update us about hairloss, hairgrowth (on beard, chest, shoudlers), skin, inhibition, and gymeceling progress if you're lifting


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jun 5, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> been taking for a week now. care bout update?


yes bro btw how much are you taking


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 5, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> yes bro btw how much are you taking


100mg three times a day. half an hour after every meal. After a week I noticed more consistent beard growth, after two weeks improved libido. Also thinkk I got more muscular and after exercise i recover faster, last one might be placebo. No bone changes yet obvsly lol


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jun 5, 2020)

Where is the proof?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I am DHTmaxing, taking creatine and vitamin E
> 
> Update us about hairloss, hairgrowth (on beard, chest, shoudlers), skin, inhibition, and gymeceling progress if you're lifting


wrote the rest at garou, as for inhibition i didnt notice anything yet. Hair loss neither, skin might have gotten a lil bit worse, but now that i think bout it my upper body is definitely bigger


Yuyevon said:


> Where is the proof?


what proof do you want? research or for my personal experience?


----------



## hairyballscel (Jun 5, 2020)

Keep updating us bro, i might jump on this tbh


----------



## her (Jun 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Where is the proof?


Here's the study:








Hyperandrogenemia due to ingestion of Butea superba







www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jun 5, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> 100mg three times a day. half an hour after every meal. After a week I noticed more consistent beard growth, after two weeks improved libido. Also thinkk I got more muscular and after exercise i recover faster, last one might be placebo. No bone changes yet obvsly lol


fuck me i just took 3 grams after a meal


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 5, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> fuck me i just took 3 grams after a meal


sheeeesh rip bro XD u gonna fuck the first human being u see, grow a full beard in seconds, run off into the woods and breed with grizzly bears


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 5, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> wrote the rest at garou, as for inhibition i didnt notice anything yet. Hair loss neither, skin might have gotten a lil bit worse, but now that i think bout it my upper body is definitely bigger
> 
> what proof do you want? research or for my personal experience?


That's good tho

Remember DHT extends the growth plates, so you might aswell grow, in the long run.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jun 5, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> sheeeesh rip bro XD u gonna fuck the first human being u see, grow a full beard in seconds, run off into the woods and breed with grizzly bears


I have been horny as fk today ngl mixed it with the reuteri and I have got some weird sensation of my balls getting bigger too


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 5, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> I have been horny as fk today ngl mixed it with the reuteri and I have got some weird sensation of my balls getting bigger too


sick, tbh i read one review (completely nonscientific tho) of someone stating that at high doses, the estrogenic compounds get stronger. Glad u still had positive results, maybe imma up my dosage tbh


Chintuck22 said:


> That's good tho
> 
> Remember DHT extends the growth plates, so you might aswell grow, in the long run.


havent been growing for two years tho...


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 5, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> sick, tbh i read one review (completely nonscientific tho) of someone stating that at high doses, the estrogenic compounds get stronger. Glad u still had positive results, maybe imma up my dosage tbh
> 
> havent been growing for two years tho...


Any updates bro 🙌 It's been 1 month apparently


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 5, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Any updates bro 🙌 It's been 1 month apparently


done with my first month, yeah. Definitely more body hair and energy, also libido and recovery time changes


----------



## ChadsAreCool (Jul 5, 2020)

Would you recommend?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 5, 2020)

ChadsAreCool said:


> Would you recommend?


yes


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 5, 2020)

Sounds sick


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jul 5, 2020)

any hair loss?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 6, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> any hair loss?


think its too early to tell but i dont think so tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jul 6, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> think its too early to tell but i dont think so tbh


alr keep updating pls this stuff sounds promising


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 6, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> alr keep updating pls this stuff sounds promising


actually just took my last pill so gotta order more first


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 6, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> fuck me i just took 3 grams after a meal


just checked again and they actually say you should stick to 100mg XD your dosage is crazy


----------



## bruh3610 (Jul 6, 2020)

Wh


EternalLearner said:


> View attachment 409463
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u get this


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 6, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Wh
> 
> Where did u get this


delivered from thailand


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jul 7, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> just checked again and they actually say you should stick to 100mg XD your dosage is crazy


been on 1.5 grams every morning my libido was literally on rape mode


----------



## bossman (Jul 8, 2020)

show studies


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lump


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 9, 2020)

good thread


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jul 9, 2020)

might cop in the future, good thread and bookmarked


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 16, 2020)

Dumb question, but if taking during puberty would this help with getting more dimorphic features?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 16, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Dumb question, but if taking during puberty would this help with getting more dimorphic features?


probably lol, thats what dht is all about


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 16, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> probably lol, thats what dht is all about


Ait, and this wont rape my hair right


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 16, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Ait, and this wont rape my hair right


just check everyday in the morning if you shed more hairs ive been taking this for 3 days no hairloss so far


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 16, 2020)

@EternalLearner whats so funny boyo you post a supplement that raises dht 5times and you dont expect to check my hair


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 16, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> @EternalLearner whats so funny boyo you post a supplement that raises dht 5times and you dont expect to check my hair


obvsly  you should check your hair, but after 3 days u dint think there would be major changes if you overdosed on proviron bro


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 16, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> obvsly  you should check your hair, but after 3 days u dint think there would be major changes if you overdosed on proviron bro


im paranoia about my hair nigga


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 16, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> probably lol, thats what dht is all about


Ait thanks man! Just ordered it along with L-Carnitine. One tablet is like 400mg of it jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jul 18, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> just checked again and they actually say you should stick to 100mg XD your dosage is crazy


Imma stick to your dosage once i get back its kinda hard to measure with a tea spoon those pills plus forshkolin and L carnitine should do wonders


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Sep 16, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Sep 17, 2020)

Butea superba is the secret that no one should know about


----------



## wasted (Nov 19, 2020)

@EternalLearner update?


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 1, 2021)

this really just faded away.


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Dec 12, 2021)

EternalLearner said:


> 100mg three times a day. half an hour after every meal. After a week I noticed more consistent beard growth, after two weeks improved libido. Also thinkk I got more muscular and after exercise i recover faster, last one might be placebo. No bone changes yet obvsly lol


Bumperino

Hows it going?


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 29, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> just check everyday in the morning if you shed more hairs ive been taking this for 3 days no hairloss so far


@Latebloomer10 broo updates? any changes so far? pls update


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Dec 29, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> @Latebloomer10 broo updates? any changes so far? pls update


I bought 1 bottle like a year ago and didn't notice any changes bro


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 10, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> That's good tho
> 
> Remember DHT extends the growth plates, so you might aswell grow, in the long run.



@AscendingHero


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> @AscendingHero


Holy shit, that's insane. Mirin, muh androgens close growth plates, no malnutrition, hormonal inbalance, cortisol, and shit lifestyle stunt you.

Holy fuark


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Holy shit, that's insane. Mirin, muh androgens close growth plates, no malnutrtion, hormonal inbalance, cortisol, and shit lifestyle stunt you.
> 
> Holy fuark



 Fuck you for being 15 

Why was I playing call of duty and not rotting on psl. Would’ve been hexumlite


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Fuck you for being 15
> 
> Why was I playing call of duty and not rotting on psl. Would’ve been hexumlite


Means nothing if I can't take advantage of the info




alienmaxxer said:


> Why was I playing call of duty and not rotting on psl. *Would’ve been hexumlite *


Lol haha


Hexum lite by doing what bro?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> @AscendingHero


Brb rubbing DHT gel on my wrists and ribcage cartilage to significantly downregulate e receptors, grow frame, and keep plates open for EVEN longer jfl, dht is a godsend.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Brb rubbing DHT gel on my wrists and ribcage cartilage to significantly downregulate e receptors, grow frame, and keep plates open for EVEN longer jfl, dht is a godsend.



I found a good source on expresspct for $118. About to abuse my penis and jaw with it for a month. 

Will take topical fin just in case


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I found a good source on expresspct for $118. About to abuse my penis and jaw with it for a month.
> 
> Will take topical fin just in case


118 jfl, with 118 i can buy k2, aromasin, and dht to last me over a year.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> 118 jfl, with 118 i can buy k2, aromasin, and dht to last me over a year.



I’m talking about real dht aka andractim 2.5% dht gel from France made by one company, not some Chinese piss or some faggot provion pills neither am I talking about dht derivates like u are


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> I’m talking about real dht aka andractim 2.5% dht gel from France made by one company, not some Chinese piss or some faggot provion pills neither am I talking about dht derivates like u are


What's so special about this french andracticm 2.5%?


----------



## Deleted member 17420 (Feb 12, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> 118 jfl, with 118 i can buy k2, aromasin, and dht to last me over a year.


Can u dm me ur sources?


----------



## Kokra (Nov 16, 2022)

Update ?


----------

